# Horse show 9th august!!



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

GOOD LUCK!!!! I have a show that day as well!! I am only doing 8 or 9 classes though. I will be thinking of ya!! hope you have tons of fun! I was meant to do 16 classes on Friday but ended up only doing 13 of them since it got soooooooo hott:-( hope you have a blast!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Good luck!! I have a show on the 8th of august. Haha. Same thing almost too, Gymkhana. I LOVE IT! So much fun! Get lots of pictures and post them!!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

haha i will!! your guys should too!! i love seeing competition photos haha.. we have a pro photographer there every year so we'll have a camera,, video camera and pro photos haha.. unfortunately i dunno how to upload videos =( good luck for both of you!!


----------

